# New jetter



## Mpc_mhayes (Nov 27, 2012)

Ok I am looking to get my 1st jetter. What do you guys think. Best price. So what I want to do. 

I dont run into many lines I need it on. I dont run into much root jobs. The main thing I would use it on is greese. Whats a good little unit for the price. I will get something bigger later on when I see a need for it.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Go for the 13hp honda powered jetters. They're all pretty much the same. Check craigslist. You should be able to buy a used one for under 700.


----------

